# Open JPEG file



## myharris (Jan 11, 2001)

I recently e-mailed a JPEG baby photo file to
my mother-in law who has an iMAC. She replied back that she couldn't open the file. I think
that this has always been the case with photos and her computer.

I'm not familiar with Mac products. Does she need to purchase an application or download
some freeware to open the file....or are some 
of her settings need to adjusted or corrected ?


----------



## praver (Dec 24, 2000)

There are two good jpeg viewers she might try. If Netscape is installed on her Mac, then she should also have PictureViewer a helper application. It is a tiny application, but limited in what it can do. It is, however, useful if all she wants to do is view the photos.

Another option, and a better one, I think, is JPEGView. A link to download this application is located at http://www.mac.org/graphics/jpegview/

As with all Mac applications, all she should need to do is drag the jpeg to the application icon to open it. If that should fail, then she needs to go under the "file" menu in the open application, choose "open" and navigate to the desired file.

I hope this helps.


----------



## praver (Dec 24, 2000)

I forgot to ask whether you "zipped" the file before sending it. If so, she may not be able to unzip the file. She would need an application such as DropStuff with expander enhancer to open such files.


----------



## mike cohen (Feb 5, 2000)

it could be encoded incorrectly. there are three encode settings for all computers: 
unix systems use UUencode 
windows uses base64
macs use BinHex 
she may be having trouble decoding a base64 file on her system depending on the email apps both of you are using try resending it and on your end try to encode it using "BinHex" if possible


----------

